# Tennessee’s Proposed Red Flag Law Would be the Worst in the Nation



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/tennessees-proposed-red-flag-law-would-be-the-worst-in-the-nation/


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Just wow! That's jaw dropping. Thanks for the heads up! Anything we can do to oppose this???


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Pretty out of character for Tennessee. Must be a Democrat sponsored piece of garbage?? Yup, went back and looked, two Democrat sponsors. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, I looked at who was responsible for the bill and indeed, it looks like a couple of real left wingers. I like Tennessee and their views on firearms. I have lived in States with much different views and they can be a real pain to deal with. I'm hoping that TN doesn't go down the same path. If you figure out any way that we can oppose the bill, please let me know. Despite my typical attitude to avoid social media discussions that involve politics, this is one issue that I would like to address....IF they allow us lowly citizens to become involved before they push forward their agendas...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Only way is to keep the Dems out of control of the legislatures and governor’s office. Want to see where there are overly restrictive gun laws? Just find pretty much every state with a Democrat controlled legislature and a democratic Governor. It’s the same pattern in every one.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone defending these "Red Flag Laws" is the simplest form of ignorant.
This one is particularly insane and looks to be an example of how the Left want things.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Anyone defending these "Red Flag Laws" is the simplest form of ignorant.
> This one is particularly insane and looks to be an example of how the Left want things.


+1


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't about ignorant. How would you like for your first responders going into an out of control situations with LEO support. You you make a decision that would put all first responders at risk. Would you leave guns in that household. What would you say to the family of the murdered public servant. Is it risky for an LEO to walk into a domestic dispute? We are talking about was is happening not what might happen.

How many firearms are confiscated by the police in cases of domestic abuse or individuals who are decompensating. That means a danger to themselves or others. That means just taking without a legal procedure.

My experience: Back in the day when an emergency mental health call came there was a question. The question was are you willing to call the police? How come? You answer that one.


----------

